# looking at 1968 gto



## huggytree (Jul 19, 2009)

Ive been considering a 1960's muscle car for a while now and have found a nice 1968 GTO nearby. Im planning on looking it over this weekend.

I have a number of questions:

1. how much value does it lose with non-original #'s matching engine?
2. I have engine codes off GTOALLEY.com...looks like i need to locate the production code on the block on the distributor pad or the casting # behind the #8 cylinder....owner says its all hard to read any suggestions?
3. I need to also find the engine code on the front of the block to make sure its a YS
4. how to i determine the Axle ratio? 3.55? whats common? it has the hurst automatic his/hers

I am planning on having it inspected professionally if it passes my inspection.

Also will check with PHS...i have the VIN# already

I want the car as a high end driver and want to make sure everything is as original as possible...im not sure i want a car w/o the original engine...when i sell it someday i want it to sell easily.

any suggestions are welcome


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

any interest in a #'s matching 70?


----------



## huggytree (Jul 19, 2009)

Sure id be interested in it, but i dont want to purchase a plane ticket to see it

give me some info

I found a 1969 firebird convertible 350ho numbers matching which im also looking at right now.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

huggytree said:


> Ive been considering a 1960's muscle car for a while now and have found a nice 1968 GTO nearby. Im planning on looking it over this weekend.
> 
> I have a number of questions:
> 
> ...


See above....

Engines v.i.n. is located by timing cover passenger side. Given the example below, 2= Pontiac, second 2 = year(1972), P = final assembly plant, 361206 = should match the last 6 digits of the cars v.i.n. If it doesn't, it's not a numbers matching GTO.


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

hey huggytree, i sent you a private message about the 70.if you got it,let me know what you think.


----------

